# Vape mail from Voodoo



## dwayne19420 (9/12/15)

Vape mail for Voodoovapour.co.za Zeki awsome service super fast delivery to me in kzn awsome packaging . Thanks @Zeki Hilmi

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (9/12/15)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sneakydino (9/12/15)

What's inside ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (9/12/15)

sneakydino said:


> What's inside ?


Some black magic and zombie blood  best sounding names ever created for naming joose imo.

*(Black Magic is a mixture of sweet milk chocolate and vanilla custard. This is a must for the custard fans.)
*(Another popular flavour that guys & gals have been using during our testing period.
Subtle banana with a whack of strawberry and something mysterious to smooth out the edges.)


----------



## sneakydino (9/12/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Some black magic and zombie blood  best sounding names ever created for naming joose imo.
> 
> *(Black Magic is a mixture of sweet milk chocolate and vanilla custard. This is a must for the custard fans.)
> *(Another popular flavour that guys & gals have been using during our testing period.
> Subtle banana with a whack of strawberry and something mysterious to smooth out the edges.)



Would love to hear your thoughts on Black Magic


----------



## dwayne19420 (9/12/15)

sneakydino said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on Black Magic


I.ll vape it a bit SneakyDino and let you know  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzzi_0401 (29/2/16)

How does value mail work?


----------



## Uzzi_0401 (29/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> I.ll vape it a bit SneakyDino and let you know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


How does value mail work

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (2/3/16)

very cool packaging indeed *sharp* that is exactly they type of thing that makes me use one vendor over another, that special touch if you know what I mean. Very nice  and thanks for the info.


----------



## Stosta (2/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> very cool packaging indeed *sharp* that is exactly they type of thing that makes me use one vendor over another, that special touch if you know what I mean. Very nice  and thanks for the info.


When you come to Durban you can go to Point Rd for a special touch, she'll/he'll sting you R50 for it though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud (5/3/16)

@dwayne19420 let us know how the e-juice from voodoo is like im thinking about ordering from them too, BTW you literally live around the corner from me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (5/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> @dwayne19420 let us know how the e-juice from voodoo is like im thinking about ordering from them too, BTW you literally live around the corner from me lol


I got the voodoos black magic and the zombie blood... The black magic was a sweet custardy chocolate flavour good vapour production I ordered the 6mg over the 3mg so throat hit was intense but the flavor was awsome. The zombie blood was like vaping fresh bananas the the profile said it had some strawberries in it but I got more banana that strawberries. Out of all the banana jooses I have had this one is spot on with the real deal. Would I order these specific flavours again I would but try the 3mg.. This joose is quality and as described by Zeki in the discriptions is what you get in the bottles ... hope it helps you make ur mind up... I really wanna try the nom du plum range.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> @dwayne19420 let us know how the e-juice from voodoo is like im thinking about ordering from them too, BTW you literally live around the corner from me lol


Some reviews here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-juice-juice-reviews.t9694/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (5/3/16)

Andre said:


> Some reviews here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-juice-juice-reviews.t9694/


Thanks @Andre   save

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

